# 1st Saltwater Dive



## UgaFish2011 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys, new to the forum although ive been reading it for years. I just got my open water cert. this spring and im looking to make my first saltwater dive when i come down for a week in july. Had a few questions for ya to clear some things up. First, im looking to rent some equipment and go out on a charter dive boat. Does the same business usualy rent equipment and run the charter or are they usually seperate companies? Is it necessary to reserve a spot a few weeks in advance or can i just walk on? Since i only have my basic open water certification is this going to limit the boats that i can make a trip with/ will the captian choose dive spots that are best suitable for me? Ill be diving with my dad who has his c-card but no log book. Is it required by most captains to be able to show an active log book? Sorry for so many questions just looking forward to this trip. 

Thanks 

Andy


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The Scuba shack has its own boat. I have dove with them several times and always enjoy it. I think you are only required a specific amount of logged dives if you want to dive the oriskany. They have everything you need to rent. The name of the boat is "The wet dream". I highly recommend them.

http://www.scubashackpensacola.com/sdm.asp


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

All of the shops in town offer equipment rentals and can help you get booked on a trip. As a new diver, you'll want to do an "inshore" trip on one of the shallower sites. Logbooks for most of these trips isn't really an issue. Check around with the shops and find one you like that can meet your needs. Many of the Captains will run for any of the shops in town. The shop will be able to answer all of your questions and help you get in touch with the Captain if you'd like to discuss things with him/her.

I do have to say that I'm partial to MBT becauseMBT paysmy rent :bowdown

You can give us a call at 455-7702

Jim


----------



## UgaFish2011 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok cool thanks for the info. cant wait to get down there and get in the water.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Uga!

There are a number of good dive charterscaptains around. One of my best friends happens to run a dive charter, Due South Custom Charters, and he is on the forum as DKdiver, and he books alot thru MBT, (850) 455-7702. And since he is one of my good friends, and happened to be my instructor, and I happen to deck hand for him, you can guess who I would recomend!

And MBT is my favorite shop, cuz I am friends with most the people there, and dive with some of em. But more importantly, they put up with ME, which is asking a lot! They are a really good shop, have all the rental gear and tanks ya need too.

You should have a great trip when you get down here..lot of good places to dive! If you wanna see video of some of the sites, check out the link in my signature below to our website, Team Chunky Love.

Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been out with Capt. Kevin of holy Spear-It Charters, Capt. Dalton of Due South Custom Charters, and Capt. Doug of the charter boat H2OBelow (what is it?? Two Wire Charters? Three Wire Charters? Sorry, can't remember at the moment).

I highly recommend Any of these guys. I believe the H2O below primarily does Oriskany trips. The other two will pretty much go anywhere you want to go, including the "O".

Get with MBT and let them know what kind of diving you want to do. They'll guide you to the charter that will best suit your needs and your schedule.


----------

